# Fermeck backhoe



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Has any one tried these backhoes yet? What is everones opinion of them ?They say case makes them but they don't seam to even compare to the one that I have .Really would like some feed back on these machines.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Fermac has a bigger presents overseas,I always thought they were different from TLK but I think they maybe the same company. I have never run one but they look more like an old JD with the straight rear boom.I am also not crazy about the loader linkage or the way the hoe hangs so far of the back.The thing that has always bothered me about off brands is that often you do not pay much diffrence in price and the resale is not as good.If you are interested in looking at some prices of other Fermeck machines for sale goto http://www.MACHINERYTRADER.COM find loader backhoes on the list then Fermeck there are several for sale, 20 some.


----------

